# My monster pygo shoal in the making...



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Here are some pics of my monster pygo shoal in the making. First off, I'd like to say thanks to big dawg for the great specimens - three 12"-13" caribas and two 12" ternetzis














I've decided to go mixed monster shoal! I'd also like to thank Rhomzilla for the two 9"-10" caribas, right on!







I'm currently babysitting big dawg's 13" piraya and havent got any yet but hopefully in a few months after I recover from all of this.







Enjoy the pics!!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

....


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

....


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Sorry for so many pics..... I might get banned!!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice shoal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

definitely a monster shoal. must've costed you a pretty penny, lol.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Two left....


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I've got a few more pics but I think I posted way too many already. Here's the last one....


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Tangina!!!! Ang Lupit mo pare


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Post more heh


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

i don't think some one would get banned for posting good pics of a great shoal.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

They are BIG BOYs. Nice shoal.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You have some big boyz.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

thats one monster shoal
















Banned for showing great photo's, I think not.


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

Can we have a full tank shot please????

Those are great Caribe mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks

EddC


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont have the Words Teck


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Damn!!!







Nice monster shoal dude!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice, what size tank?


----------



## swinler (Mar 12, 2004)

Great looking fish!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Uh oh.. competition.







Nice shoal, but I dont see any monster RBs :rasp: JK

Ive seen these Ps in person and damn envious!!! All Ps are thick, healthy, and badass!!! His monster Cariba is a prize!!! Biggest and baddest one Ive ever seen!!! I cant compete what-so-ever!!! Damn Ash, where are you...I need you to pull through for me!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

WOW!!!!!

Got a full tank shot?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Uh oh.. competition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey man, no competition intended! You know I cant compete with your shoal, Al. You're the OG of monster shoals!!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

traumatic said:


> WOW!!!!!
> 
> Got a full tank shot?


 I'll try and get some up today.


----------



## saran (Jun 1, 2004)

wow great fish.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

tecknik said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Uh oh.. competition.
> ...


 Whatever man.. you've surpassed mine







Its all GUDE, man... as long as we keep the baddest shoal in the Bay Area!!!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

that are some big dudes men nice


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very impressive dude :nod:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nice fish, a bit to "plump" for my tastes and concerns.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Nice!!!
what size of tank are they in?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I have them in a 180g


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

That's a crazy ass shoal you got there Bro! For some reason that p in the 4th pic looks like a pacu because he's so fat and round


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

traumatic said:


> WOW!!!!!
> 
> Got a full tank shot?


 This is the best I can do, the tank is bare....


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

....


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Last....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Dam thats the Shizzle


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

wow


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

tangina!!! an lupit ng shoal mo pre


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Bloody Hell


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Insane! Those are damn impressive fish!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Elliot,

Such an awesome collection. Ill have to take another trip to check them out. Keep up the good work!

Arnold


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

*DAMN*


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn you are giving Al a run for his money! Awesome shoal Teck


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words everyone







Arnold, you're welcome anytime! It was nice meeting you and your family last time.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the kind word everyone.. i know i got the baddest monster pygo shoal around.. blah blah blah blah blah BLAH!!! Yes im jealous!!!! You've stolen my thunder!!!









I have nothing else to say but


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)




----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Al......LOL........ I know your sandbagging! You definitely have something up your sleeve. Besides that 15" piraya defines *MONSTER* in your shoal.

Back to Elliot, that tank is amazing. Ive never your tanks in person. Crystal clear water not to mention debrie free, algea free.... those P's must love you.







Are there any plants in that tank?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Al......LOL........ I know your sandbagging! You definitely have something up your sleeve. Besides that 15" piraya defines *MONSTER* in your shoal.
> 
> Back to Elliot, that tank is amazing. Ive never your tanks in person. Crystal clear water not to mention debrie free, algea free.... those P's must love you.
> 
> ...


 Al ALWAYS has something up his sleeve, lol. I've seen that 15" piraya in person, and I'd honestly have to say that its the biggest trophy fish ever in a monster shoal!!!!





















Arnold, I am running two Rena XP3's and my fish seem to really like it. But I plan on adding a wet/dry very soon. I am looking into a wet/dry rated up to 300g. Remember the 55g wet/dry I was making? Well, its all done but it doesnt fit under my stand, lol







The only way I can use it is if I place the sump right next to the tank and run PVC pipes to it. It'll be an eye soar. I wanted to use it on a 240g tank before but those plans are in the no near future after this BIG purchase. There are no plants in the tank but I am thinking of lightly decorating, maybe one piece of driftwood in the left corner with light gravel mixed with sand and plants. If I do, I hope this doesnt cause a rumble in the tank (breeding or aggression wise) otherwise the decoration is coming right out!


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

omfg i think that pick with 2 caribe on top and 2 piraya on bottom


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

tecknik said:


> I've got a few more pics but I think I posted way too many already. Here's the last one....


this pick


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

wOw.







can't wait till my ps get that big...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> omfg i think that pick with 2 caribe on top and 2 piraya on bottom


 Actually, the two on the bottom are ternetzis. I'd like to add some monster pirayas later on but $500 + a piece scares me away lol.


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

That's a badass shoal mayn...some str8 beasts in that tank.


----------



## Mangingisda (Jul 17, 2004)

wow you shoulda joined the POTM with those beautiful P's and win. those are sick!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

HOLY SHOALMOLY!
Those are some baddass p's!!!
Id love to get my hands on some of those bad boys!!!!


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

omg


----------



## a_plus1234 (Jul 26, 2003)

Damm..those are biggest caribas I've ever seen. You weren't kidding when you said they were fat. Mine look like guppies compared to yours. LOOKS AWESOME!!


----------

